# Alice 24 - Three Gordita Amigas (~BBW, (Multiple), Intrigue, Stuckage, ~SWG )



## Observer (Apr 21, 2009)

_~BBW (Multiple), Intrigue, Stuckage, SWG_ - Laurie, Jen and Alice get bigger than they realize and have to be rescued 

*Alice 24 &#8211; Three Gordita Amigas 
by Mollycoddles et al

(Click here for the prior installment)*​
Alice was fatter than ever. The poor girl had been gaining weight all year, despite her best efforts. Well, what she thought were her best efforts. 

The truth was that Alice had an insatiable sweet tooth and found it impossible to pass up any tempting treats. The chunky cheerleader was becoming downright fat. Her natural inclination toward gluttony wasn't helped by two factors: 

First, she'd recently found a part-time job working in a mall pizza kitchen, a job where she was constantly surrounded by yummy, greasy junk food. Secondly, Alice had recently befriended two very bad influences; Laurie and Jen, the number one and number two on the school's cheerleading squad. 

During the summer both Laurie and Jen had developed the habit of eating like horses, and it had continued into the new school year, so it was hard not to eat a lot when you were around them. Plus, and Alice didn't know this yet, both of those girls had ulterior motives in befriending her: They were actually trying to fatten up Alice, so that they would look better in comparison.

Unlike Laurie, who was naturally top-heavy, and Jen, who was naturally pear-shaped, Alice gained all over: she had large, hefty boobs and a wide rear, thick thighs and curvaceous hips, but mostly she had a rounded belly.

Alice knew she had a problem. The problem was that she getting fatter. As she waddled behind the counter of Pizza-By-the-Pound, it was obvious that she'd gained even more weight. Her new uniform was already too small, her growing gut poking out beneath its hem, the material stretched tightly across her boobs and potbelly, revealing a slight depression at her deepening belly button.

She wasn't sure what her new weight was, since she was too embarrassed to step on a scale to learn the truth. She knew she had surpassed 200 pounds, but didn't dare check to see how far past that weight she'd gone. 200! What a huge number! She couldn't believe that she had grown so much. And it all came from overeating!

Sighing, Alice absently picked up a calzone and took a bite. She knew she shouldn't, but the aroma was simply too enticing and it made her cavernous gut gurgle urgently. Besides, it was just one...

"Ahem."

Alice stiffened as she heard a voice behind her. It had to be Maggie, Alice's stern supervisor. Unlike Alice, Maggie was a slender hard-body who had no difficulty resisting the cheesy, greasy treats that constantly surrounded her at work. Maggie always watched Alice like a hawk, suspecting that the chubby blonde's increasing waistline was due to her stealing food from work. Of course, that was completely ridiculous...mostly. 

Embarrassed, Alice pushed the rest of the calzone into her mouth and chewed vigorously, hoping to hide the evidence of her indulgence before Maggie confronted her. As she chewed, she heard footsteps behind her.

"Hello, Alice," said Maggie, appearing next to her. 

Alice smiled weakly and nodded, her mouth full of food. She hoped her cheeks weren't obviously bulging, even as she felt them obviously blushing.

Maggie looked Alice up and down. Alice's uniform was fairly new but it was already tight on her, clinging to her bulbous gut tight enough to reveal the depression of her belly button. It rode up slightly when Alice moved, revealing a narrow slab of flushed pink belly flesh. Grease stains meant that the shirt was practically see-through, and Maggie felt embarrassed for Alice to see that it wasn't hard to see the outlines of her hefty brassiere.

"So, Alice, we need to talk."

Alice nodded and tried to swallow surreptitiously.

"Alice, you've only been working here a short time and you've been great at making pizzas and all. But I need to remind you that you can't eat the merchandise."

"But I wasn't-" protested Alice.

"Ben is a pretty laid-back boss," continued Maggie without breaking, "but that's one rule that he's pretty strict about. And I don't want to have to report you."

"But I'm not eating the food!" said Alice. It was a lie, of course, but she honestly didn't think that she was eating enough food to get in trouble. Sure, a bite here and there but that was hardly a lot, was it?

"Alice, please. I know you've been snacking."

"I haven't! Really!"

"Alice. Don't lie to me."

"But I haven't! I...I think you're just picking on me cuz I'm fat!"

"No, Alice, I'm not picking on you because of your weight." Maggie was starting to get annoyed. "I've seen you eating. Where's that calzone you just shoved in your mouth?"

Alice sputtered, the flush on her cheeks spreading across her face. "...I only had one..."

"Only had one? Really? Well, that's not what this belly says." Maggie grabbed a handful of flab from Alice's exposed gut and jiggled it. 

"This thing has been getting bigger ever since you started working here and don't think that I'm stupid. Gee, you start work at a pizza parlour and start gaining weight? Could there be a connection? I wonder!" Maggie was clearly angry now, but Alice could only protest weakly.

"No, it's not from eating here...I just...gain weight really easily..I...It's not my fault I'm fat..."

"Look at yourself!" shouted Maggie, "Seriously, that's a new uniform and you're bulging out of it! You're covered with grease and you're ready to pop! Maybe if you had some self-control, then you wouldn't have to eat everything you see and you wouldn't be so fat! Listen, Alice, I don't care what excuses you cook up, I'm not going to jeopardize my job just because you can't stop yourself from stuffing your face. You can blame it on whatever you want, but this--" Maggie poked a sharp finger into Alice's exposed gut. "--says more about what you've been doing here than anything you could say."

Maggie turned and stomped off before Alice could say anything. But what was Alice supposed to say? She honestly didn't know why she was still blowing up. She had curbed her eating mostly; except for the snacks she ate at her sleepovers with Jen and Laurie, but those were mostly low-cal, diet foods, so what harm could they do? Blast her bad genes and her tight jeans! Alice just couldn't win.

Her lower lip quivered as she turned back to her work. After getting chewed out by Maggie, she hardly felt up to continuing working at the store. When Alice got depressed, she tended to eat. But, no. Not this time. 

I'll show I've got some willpower, she thought sadly. She felt her eyes watering, and sniffed as hot tears ran down her chubby cheeks. She wiped them away absently. She didn't want to just start blubbering here at work.

Tyler and Frank were talking at the front counter when Maggie stormed in. Instantly both boys fell silent, well used to their stern supervisor's explosive temper.

"That Alice," said Maggie angrily, "she's eating all the profits."

"What?" said Tyler.

Maggie jerked a thumb over her shoulder. "Don't play dumb to protect your girlfriend there, Tyler. I caught her red-handed, popping calzones in her mouth. I don't know what the boss was thinking hiring someone with such an obvious eating disorder to work in a restaurant! All she does is eat all day!"

"I don't think that's really fair-" began Tyler, but Maggie cut him off.

"And don't think you're off the hook either, mister! She's your squeeze, so you'd better get her stomach under control. If I find out she's been snacking again, I'll fire the both of you!"

Tyler knew, of course, that Maggie didn't really have that authority, and, even if she did, the threat of losing a crappy part-time after-school job wasn't that intimidating. Still, he knew that Alice needed the money and didn't want to jeopardize her job.

"Hey, listen, I don't think you're being fair at all! Everyone snacks when they work at a restaurant. C'mon, you know it's true! You're just hard on her cuz -"

"I'm hard on her because she does a lot more than just snacks! She gorges. Consumes. Gluts herself silly. And I want it stopped, understand?" Maggie shot him a withering look.

"I'm going home for the night. You two go help Alice cleaning up in there. Don't forget this conversation." Maggie threw on her jacket and stomped out, across the food court. Tyler and Frank watched her go.

"Ahem," said Frank,clearing his throat when Maggie was out of ear-shot, "You really need to stand up to that girl."

"Stand up to her? But I was!"

"Yeah, a little. But you need to be a lot more forceful when your woman is involved." He stroked his chin. "I mean, it's none of my business, but if Maggie was talking like that to my girlfriend, I would have to give her a piece of my mind. Loudly!"

Tyler shuffled his feet. "Yeah,I know. You're right."

"I mean, you're a nice guy, Tyler. But sometimes a little too nice." 

Tyler gulped. "I guess I'll have to have a talk with Maggie in the morning. And put a stop to this."

"Guess so."

The two boys were quiet. They overheard some hiccupping sobs coming out of the kitchen.

"But first I think I'd better go console my girlfriend."

"Yes, I think that would be a good idea."


***
Alice's expanding waistline and inflating bustline weren't just concerning Maggie these days. It was the talk of the entire cheer squad as well. Even more so, though, the cheerleaders loved to talk about the changes taking place in the bodies of the team captain and her favorite sidekick.

The other cheerleaders were all gossiping about their leader's increased girth. None of them noticed that they too had grown wider and rounder over the course of the school year. As Laurie grew rounder, her size seemed to have an almost subconscious effect on the cheer squad, who were all now bulging out of their uniforms.

Kristine was stuffing herself into a pair of spandex biker shorts, now too small for the growing bottom-heavy beauty. Like Jen, Kristine tended to gain in her hips and butt, although she also had heavy boobs to balance it out, giving her an extreme hour-glass figure. The shorts bit into her flabby chocolate flesh, causing an extreme muffin top, but the increasingly round black girl didn't seem to notice.

"Look, there's Laurie's favorite lapdog now," sniffed Kristine, nodding her head at Jen in the corner, "Of course, judging by the size of her, she's going to need a bigger doghouse pretty soon."

All the cheerleaders giggled and snickered.

"Hmm, yeah, but I think Alice is Laurie's new "big" pet, if you know what I mean," added Lizzie. Lizzie, too, was bigger, sporting a new potbelly that hung over the waist of her shorts. "She hardly does any work on the team, either. The only cheering those two do is for more snacks!"

Kristine leaned forward, her own rounded backside testing the integrity of her shorts, and whispered conspiratorially, "I swear, Jen has the biggest butt I've ever seen. If she keeps growing, soon she won't be able to fit that massive ass through doors. I wouldn't be surprised if she smashed a toilet the next time she went to the ladies room… or got stuck in the stall!"

"And have you seen how Alice's gut hangs?" added Lizzie, "That girl was always plump, but she's getting so fat now it's embarrassing! She looks like the Pillsbury doughboy. She's so round, that if she pushed her over, she'd probably roll away." Just as Kristine was eager to mock Jen's mammoth rump while remaining oblivious to her own padded rear, Lizzie was happy to poke fun at Alice's bloated belly while ignoring her own flabby middle.

Denise giggled. Surprisingly, she was the only girl untouched by mysterious gains, remaining just as waiflike as ever. "You guys think they're big? You should look at Laurie! Used to be that everything she gained went right to those giant boobs, but I think those pontoons must be all filled up now…because she's starting to put it on everywhere else as well."

"Haha!" laughed Kristine, "Yeah, to think I used to be jealous of her big boobs. But now they're just freakishly huge. I'll bet if she didn't wear a bra, those hooters would reach down to her ankles. She's unbelievable!"

"They look like a pair of blimps to me," said Lizzie. "Good thing they aren't actually filled with helium, or they'd be enough to carry that fat bitch away."

"She'd need helium-filled boobs that big just to lift her fat ass!" agreed Denise.
The girls all laughed at the image of Laurie, her enormous bust inflating with hot air to the point that it lifted the helpless girl up off the ground, carrying her away into the distance.

"That would serve that bitch right," snorted Lizzie. "Maybe then she wouldn't give us all such grief."

"Yeah, you'd think that someone as fat as Laurie wouldn't go around telling us that we're out of shape," said Kristine, adjusting her shorts. "Someone really needs to look in a mirror."

"If she could find one wide enough," said Lizzie.

They all laughed again.

***

Jen and Alice sat in the corner. They couldn't help but overhear the catty remarks. 

Alice felt her cheeks go red, but Jen just giggled.

"Like, do you hear that?" she asked, taking a big bite out of her candy bar. Jen appeared unperturbed by the snide comments, blithely stuffing her face as always. Jen nonchalantly reached behind her and yanked her panties out of her buttcrack. The ever-increasing spheres of her bulging buttocks made it harder for her to find underwear that fit and her knickers were in a near-constant state of wedgie these days.

Alice looked over her bottom-heavy friend. Jen had always had junk in the trunk, enough to give her walk a little wiggle, but these days her walk had become a waddle. Whenever she moved, her movements echoed for several minutes in her pounds of hefty butt blubber, jiggling her panties and pants deeper into her crack and lower down her huge thighs. Jen's choice of clothes was hardly flattering for a girl of her mass. Right now she was wearing a pair of baggy, low-rise jeans that barely covered her wide butt. Unfortunately, the jeans were no longer baggy across her backside and instead stretched tightly, struggling to contain her big, squishy lobes. The jeans waist fell below Jen's ass-crack and when her butt ate her panties, it left her coin-slot on display for all the world to see.

Jen stood up, the sudden motion sending waves through her ass and stomach. Her new gut hung over the waist of her pants, and she had to lift it up to undo the button. She quickly stripped her pants off and pulled on her cheer shorts. They barely fit her. She grunted as she pulled it around her thick thighs, struggling to raise it high enough to cover her enough derriere. Jen's butt was so large now that the shorts were stretched to their limit, the stitching in the rear seat gasping for breath and groaning whenever she walked.

"It's so unfair," said Alice miserably, "I can't believe they're talking about us that way! I mean, we do totally do work, right? We do routines just as much as anyone else, right?"

"Sure!" said Jen. Both girls clung tightly to the delusion that they were still exercising regularly. Jen, however, no longer cared that her ass needed its own zip code. Quite the opposite, ever since learning that Craig adored her vast buns she took new pride in her rump. She reached behind herself and pulled her panties out of her ass crack.

"Like, don't worry about them," said Jen. "Maybe they haven't noticed, but, like, they're not exactly skinny either these days. Kristine's got a butt like a pair of volleyballs and Lizzie has a real paunch going. Like, they're all totally porking out. They'd better cut back on the snacks themselves if they want to fit into their uniforms for much longer."


----------



## Observer (Apr 21, 2009)

"Yeah," giggled Alice, "That's true. But you know it's not nice to say" 

Alice scratched her nose self consciously. She was all too aware of her own size, something that made her reluctant to return the snide comments the rest of the squad was trading. Jen, both more comfortable in her flesh and naturally bubble-headed, didn't share her reservations.

Jen held a candy bar out to Alice, who took it gratefully. Jen then looked around conspiratorily. "But you know what? I think Laurie IS getting a little fat."

Alice almost choked on her candy bar. She never thought she'd hear that day when Jen spoke a bad word about the team captain!

"I mean, I know she likes to think it's all just going to her boobs," said Jen, "But, like, you gotta admit, she's packed on quite a few pounds right here." She patted her own gut.

"Yeah," said Alice, "I hate to say it, but you're right. Laurie is definitely looking a lot rounder these days. And not just in the bust."

Jen nodded, cramming another bite of chocolate into her mouth. Alice couldn't believe she was hearing this. For once, she truly felt like she had been accepted as a confidante. If Jen would confess something like that to her, then they must truly be friends! At the same time, Alice couldn't help but feel a bit sorry for Laurie. Poor Laurie! As captain, everyone focused on her. Everyone noticed whenever she gained an ounce. Maybe that was why she had always seemed so mean...she just had to put up a string façade to survive.

"Yeah, it's gotten especially bad ever since she broke up with Josh," continued Jen, "He, like, dumped her because she got too fat and she's only been getting fatter and fatter ever since. Now she's dating this Frank guy and, well, she's still not losing weight. I don't know how long that relationship will last if this keeps up. I mean, I don't think that Frank appreciates a woman with curves the same way that my Craig does."

Jen ran her hands over her bulbous buns. With a grunt, she reached down the back of her pants and dug her panties out of her butt again. They seemed to recede deeper between her cheeks almost every time she moved. Her colossal butt shelved behind her, giving her a distinct waddle/sway and jiggling her panties and pants deeper into her crack, and lower down her huge thighs.

"Look alive, piggies!" 

The two girls were jolted out of their conversation as Laurie strode into the locker room, carrying a cardboard box under her arm. The raven-haired captain always made a splash when she entered the room, her colossal chest and confident manner demanding attention. Lately, her new-found girth made her even more difficult to ignore, as she piled pounds onto her once lithe frame. 

All the cheerleaders struggled to their feet as Laurie glared down at them. It was only then that they noticed that Laurie wasn't dressed in her usual attire. She was wearing a pair of spandex shorts, cut almost scandalously low on her waist and clinging tightly to her chunky thighs. Her short-sleeved top was also cut low with a deep, plunging "v" in front. A series of laces held the V relatively closed, although the straps pressed tightly into her balloon-like breasts when she breathed. 
Laurie had long fantasized about sexing up the squads' uniforms, just to call more attention to herself, but, as long as she'd been stuck with the old uniforms, she couldn't do that. Now, however, the squad's ballooning waistlines had given her the perfect excuse to do what she'd always wanted. And it was obvious that no teacher cared enough to double check that Laurie's order met the school dress code. 

They had probably assumed that a girl of Laurie's weight would know better than to order something so tight and unflattering, but they hadn't counted on Laurie's ego being even more massively bloated than her body.

"I hope you greedy guts are all happy," sneered Laurie derisively, "Thanks to your incessant eating, I've had to order new uniforms for the whole squad! Don't think I haven't noticed just how pudgy you little prima donnas have become lately. Jen! Is that a candy bar?"

Jen blinked stupidly, her cheeks bulging, chocolate smeared on her face. She was used to Laurie harassing the other cheerleaders about their eating habits, but not her. The rest of the cheerleaders, also shocked at this turn of events, slowly turned to look at Jen.

Laurie stomped up to Jen and stared her right in the eyes. They were so close that their noses were almost touching At their current size, it was unavoidable that Laurie's bulbous bosom pressed into Jen's own ample bust.

Laurie whipped a finger into the air and dragged it across Jen's chocolate-smeared face. She inspected her now-chocolate stained finger furiously before shoving it into Jen's face.

"What's this, chubby?" she sneered. "Chocolate? Well, isn't this nice. Can't go without your snack, can you, Jen? You're disgusting."

Jen swallowed the chocolate in her mouth and started to protest. "Like, it's just one candy bar-"

"Just one candy bar," said Laurie, whipping around. She walked back and forth, her large, unsupported bust bobbling with each step, her shiny black tresses whipping behind her. "And just one more after that. And another and another and pretty soon, THIS is the result!" She grabbed a handful of garments out of the cardboard box and threw them at the assembled cheerleaders.

"New uniforms. You need them, seeing as you're just about ready to bust out of the old ones. All of you. Especially YOU, Jen."

Jen began to protest again as the other girls inspected the new outfits, but a devilish wink from Laurie told her that the entire tirade had been a farce. Laurie needed to put the fear of god back into these blubberbutts and an "attack" on her favorite lapdog was exactly the thing to show them that no one was safe from the wrath of Laurie.

Alice, too, had caught the wink, so she wasn't surprised when Laurie looked her up and down with a cold, calculating gaze.

"And don't think you're off the hook either, tubby," said Laurie, poking Alice in her soft tummy. "I want all of you changed and on the field now! Get to it! I'll whip you all into shape - and I mean a shape that isn't round - see if I don't!"

"We can't wear these!" protested Kristine, holding up the skimpy garment. "These are obscene! We're going to get in trouble!"

There were murmurs of agreement from the rest of the squad. Even Jen and Alice had to agree that these new uniforms were ridiculous. But Laurie just snarled, her full lips curling, and the girls were silent. 

For the next fifteen minutes, the locker room was silent but for the grunts and groans of five chubby cheerleaders trying to stuff five wide rumps into five tiny pairs of spanky pants. It took a while, but, finally, they were on. It was obvious from looking at them that these uniforms wouldn't last long. They might have looked sexy when the girls were thinner, but now they just looked ridiculous, if not obscene. Jen's butt cheeks hung out of the legs of the shorts, the side seams creaking whenever she moved. Alice's clung tightly to every part of her apple-shaped frame. 

Only Denise was able to fit in hers; in fact, she was practically swimming in it! It was almost ridiculous how Denise alone seemed to be immune to the slow inflation that had affected every other cheerleader in school.

There was no time for mulling that quandary, however, as Laurie hustled the chunky cheer squad out of the locker room and onto the field. As they waddled into formation, Laurie cast a withering glare over her teammates. Pathetic!
Of course, she knew WHY they'd been performing so poorly lately. Laurie knew exactly why. But that was her little secret for now, and this was something that she hadn't even shared with Jen. But she would. Soon.

In the meantime, she needed to show these marshmellows a thing or two about cheering.

On the field, the entire squad was completely pathetic; they could barely do the routine. Heck, they could barely do the warm-up exercises.

"Let's start with some jumping jacks!" barked Laurie, an order than only grew groans from the chunky bunch. Nevertheless, an evil glare from their corpulent captain was enough to get them moving.

For once, Laurie did more than just yelling. She tried to lead the exercises herself, something nearly impossible for her with her overly tight uniform and gigantic, wobbling knockers. Laurie's impressive bust bobbled and bounced with her every move, threatening to blow the laces right off of her top. The rest of the girls tried to follow her movements but to no avail. 

After only a few minutes, Alice had to stop. The round blonde was red-faced and panting, the small exertion simply too much for her flabby body to take. It wasn't much longer before Jen doubled over in pain, wheezing loudly. The other girls followed shortly afterwards.

"Man, you hogs are pitiful," said Laurie, coming to a rest. Despite her words, it was obvious from looking at her that she wouldn't have lasted much longer herself. Her face was bright crimson and her entire body was slick with sweat; a large damp patch had appeared on her chest under her boobs, where her uniform was drenched in perspiration.

"Alright, you you tubs," she gasped, "Don't  think we're quitting yet just becausejust because you're a little winded!" 

"Awwww, c'mon, Laurie!" whined Jen, "This is hard!"

"That's enough out of you, bubble butt," snapped Laurie, drawing giggles from the rest of the squad. "Now we're going togoing to do something easy!" Laurie knew that she couldn't take much high strenuous exercise, so a bit of stretching was in order.

"Here's something that even you lot should still be able to do. Everyone, touch your toes - if you can find them!"

Alice looked down. She couldn't even see her toes over the arc of her big pink belly! Still, she slowly began reaching for the ground, groaning with the effort. She heard a loud "Oomf!" come from Jen next to her as the wide-hipped girl stretched toward the ground. Alice was so fat these days that she could barely reach her knees; Jen only made it slightly further. Laurie hadn't seen her toes in years over her shirt-shredding bust, but even she made an effort, straining to reach for her feet.

Riiiip!

A loud, tearing noise shot through the air. It was only by sheer strength of will that Laurie prevented her hands from flying to her butt, for the noise and the sudden release of fabric pressure there told her she must have split her cheer panties. But there was something else: The noise was too loud for just one pair of shorts and all the other girls looked oddly embarrassed. Alice was flushing, Jen was biting her lip, the rest of the girls were eyeing one another nervously. Then it hit her! Every girl in the squad, stuffed into tight uniforms like sausages ready to pop, had busted her shorts at the exact same time.

Laurie cleared her throat. "Everyone hit the showers," she yelled, "Practice is over!"

All the girls slowly began backing away, moving back toward the gym, nonchalantly holding their hands behind their bums to hide the rips caused by their growing derrieres. 

**

Despite her humiliation at work and on the cheering field, Alice was still excited about one thing: Her weekly sleep-over with Jen and Laurie. She'd really started to look forward to it, seeing her two teammates as real friends. She was enjoying a small snack in the kitchen before heading out when her mother walked in. 

Alice had tied her blond hair back into a short tail, a style that only made her increasing double chin more noticeable. She was dressed to minimize her ballooning girth, in a loose pink hoodie and large baggy jeans. Of course, Alice's mom knew what Alice looked like, so it didn't fool her one bit. She sneered.

"Well, well, well, isn't this a pretty picture?" Alice's mother peered down at her chubby daughter reproachfully. "Having a little snack, are we?"

"No," squeaked Alice, "I was just-"

"Stuffing yourself like a little piggy? Yes, I can see that." She poked Alice's soft gut. "It looks like you've been eating too much, piggy. Look at this belly!"

Alice was on the verge of tears. How could she let her mother catch her like this. She opened her mouth to protest, but all that came out was a loud belch. She clapped her hands to her mouth in embarrassment, but her mother only laughed bitterly.

"So that's all you have to say for yourself, huh, piggy? Haven't you had enough to eat yet?"

Alice was aware that her face was smeared with chocolate. Her hoodie was riding up her round tummy, revealing the lowest jelly roll and her deep belly button.

"No, you haven't. You never get enough, do you?" Alice's mother sneered in disgust. "You just love to eat and eat and eat some more, like a prize hog, like a cow, always eating, always glutting yourself."

She advanced on Alice and grabbed a handful of belly meat. "And this is what happens, Alice, when you eat so much, when a girl eats as much as you. She becomes fat. She grows bigger. And bigger. And bigger."

"Stop it!" Alice slapped away her mother's cruel hands.

"You know what your problem is, Alice? You can't stop eating! That's all you do: Everytime I see you, you're stuffing yourself like a pig. And look what you've become! You're a fat butterball turkey!"

Alice glared at her mother through narrowed eyes. Her lips were trembling, her ample bosom rising and falling in time to her ragged breathing.

Oblivious, Alice's mom continued her abuse.

"Lord knows, I've tried to stop you! I've tried to instill you with a sense of pride, make you actually care about your looks. But no, all you care about is your immediate satisfaction, you greedy little glutton."

Alice wasn't scared anymore. She was angry. In fact, she was furious. She was ready to explode and for once, it wasn't because she'd been overeating.

"Look, just lay off, okay?" shouted Alice suddenly, "I'm tired of you always harping about my weight! Yes, I know I'm fat! Are you happy? I'm fat!" Hot tears ran down her plump cheeks as choking sobs wracked her flabby body. "Why don't you just leave me alone?"

Alice's mom looked startled at this outburst and opened her mouth to say something, but Alice cut her off.

"Just can it, Mom, I'm sick of all your crap! What are you going to say now? That I'm a whale? A blimp? That I can join the circus as a fat lady? That I'm going to eat until I explode? I've heard it all before! I don't care, okay? Now I'm leaving!"

Alice turned her back on her mother and started for the door. Her face was bright red and she was trembling in rage. She only hoped she could get out before she REALLY lost it. 

"And just where are you going, young lady?"

"I'm going to Laurie's place! Just like I do every Friday!"

"Ha!" Alice's mother laughed harshly. "You would! I've seen that girl. She's blimping almost as fast as you are, Alice! And with those huge breasts! Those zeppelins are going to start sagging something awful soon and I don't even want to think of how her back will feel by the time she's 20! And the veins will come, the nipples are going to start pointing south! I don't know where she finds clothes that fit her!"

"Why...why are you telling me this?" snapped Alice, "What business is it of yours what my friends look like?"

"I'm just trying to warn you what comes of letting your figure go to pieces, piggy. A girl like that Laurie, well, I don't know how she expects to get a job when she looks like a stripper! Where's she going to work? Hooters?...well, she'll probably fit right in with those sorts of busty bimbos. And I'm sure she wouldn't object to unlimited fried food there either, the way she stuffs herself."

"Shut up, Mom!" 

"And that other girl you hang out with. What's her name? Jennifer Sarovy! She's no wisp herself. She might not have a freakish chest, but she stores all her fat in that bloated bottom of hers. It's so large!. She'll have loads of cellulite soon, mark my words. And I can imagine the trouble with clothes. She'll soon be too fat to fit through doors, and you can see that butt bounce when she waddles past! It's so huge and gross! It's not healthy for such a young girl to have dimples on her cheeks, or should I say bowling balls? It's like cottage cheese in two bean bag chairs!" 

"Mom," Alice turned and glared at her mother. Alice's stare was so angry and her voice so low that her mom was jolted into silence. "I don't know what your problem is, but I've put up with you making comments about my weight for too long. But if you're going to start making fun of my friends too, then you can just go be anorexic. I don't care what you say; I'm leaving."

Without another word, she turned and left, leaving her mother stunned and gaping in the kitchen.

***


----------



## Observer (Apr 21, 2009)

"Pass the oreos, would you, sweetie?"

Jen obligingly handed the half-empty bag across the couch to Laurie, who grabbed it and immediately began piling the tasty treats into her own mouth. Jen settled back on the sofa with a grunt; simply leaning over to pass the bag around Alice, who currently sat between the two girls had been a chore. Part of that was because Alice was growing larger and larger everyday, but part of it was also due to Jen's own increasing size.

The three corpulent cheerleaders were enjoying yet another fattening sleepover. Laurie was determined to fatten Alice into obesity, but she was oblivious to the fact that the sleepovers were having the same effect on her. Jen, however, was beginning to see the truth.

Not that she really cared. The sleepovers made Jen pack on pudge as well, but it still mostly settled on her expansive rear. Jen had always been proud of her shapely buttocks, so to her these extra pounds just meant that she was getting sexier and more bootilicious all the time.

As for Alice and Laurie, it was a testament to their willpower that they were able to ignore the full extent of their expansion. Anyone watching the titanic trio would have seen three big, beautiful, bountiful babes ballooning into bulging blimps - a bloated blonde with a button-bursting, belt-breaking belly; a bootilicious bimbo with a broad, bodacious budunkadunk butt; and a busty bitch with bulbous bra-busting boobs. 

Each hefty honey had inflated to such a degree that there was barely enough room on the couch for their three plush bums, their wide hips practically wedged together. Despite their long history of animosity, their mutual corpulence was making them feel more at ease in each others' presence. These sister fat girls were beginning to have fun together, watching goofy flicks and chowing down. 

When they were all together without anyone else watching, they barely gave a second thought anymore to how ridiculous their weight made them look. 

Laurie wore knickers and a simple black sports bra stretched around her ample bosom. Her midsection had grown soft and doughy, spilling over her panties and nearly obscuring them. In fact, her belly was so big now that it almost looked as if she werent wearing anything below the waist. She absently popped cookie after cookie between her plump lips, oblivious to the hundreds of calories that were pumping her ever fatter and fatter.

Even more disastrous for her figure, though, was her new relationship with Frank. There was something about him; although Laurie was totally in control in every other aspect of her life, she liked that Frank refused to let her push him around. It made things interesting. His candor on their first date had surprised her, but now she'd taken his words to heart and no longer even tried to hide her monstrous appetite. 

As spoiled as she was, Laurie never refused herself any pleasure, whether in the bedroom or at the table. And since that first vigorous night of lovemaking, Laurie had found food to be an inextricable part of her lovelife. It was something new and exotic, and she took every opportunity to combine her twin lusts for sex and food. Almost every marathon of sex involved Frank feeding her some tempting goodies as her pleasured her succulent body. The result was that this greedy little piggy looked like she was being fattened up for the kill, swelling into a buxom beachball of a babe.

But tubby Alice was still the true heavy-weight of the bunch, but only by a few pounds. Her pink cotton pajamas didn't fit her anymore. Her gut hung out of her pants, covering her crotch with its thick, blubbery rolls. The buttons on her pajama top didn't reach across her monstrous belly anymore, so she left most of them undone, only bothering to snap the top few across her big juggs.

"Ugh, I can't believe how out of shape all the girls on the squad have become!" moaned Laurie, popping a chocolate into her mouth. "We're going to have to work them extra hard or they're all going to turn into a pack of porked-out piggies!"

Jen giggled, but Laurie wasn't laughing. "It's not funny, Jen! I'm the team captain, so it reflects badly on me if my team can't compete. I don't know what's wrong with them. After all, I'm setting such a good example!"

Both Alice and Jen looked at Laurie's massive tits, rising and falling with her every breath, straining the over-matched sports bra, cleavage rising like bread dough, and then to her bloated, flabby middle sitting on her thighs. Neither girl said anything, although they exchanged knowing glances.

"It's a good thing I have my own exercise regime to keep me fit!" Laurie grinned slyly.

"Oh? Like, what's that?" asked Jen, smiling broadly. "Frank?"

Laurie giggled and snickered.

"Are you still dating Frank?" asked Alice. She was curious to hear more, since she saw Frank pretty frequently at work. Jen's commentary at practice made it sound like the relationship was doomed, but the giggle in Laurie's voice said otherwise.

"Oh, yes," said Laurie, "He's a sweet little boy. Not up to my usual standards, of course, not nearly popular enough. But he's a fun diversion. I'm slumming, you know." 

She laughed. "But, I do have to admit, he's not bad in the sack."

"Haha, you dirty slut!" laughed Jen, slapping playfully at Laurie, "You have to tell us what you guys do."

"Ohhhh, I don't know," said Laurie, playing coy.

"Alice, she has to tell us, right?" said Jen.

"Yes, of course!" agreed Alice.

"Well, fine!" laughed Laurie, "There's one thing that Frank does that is amazing. Here, let me up and I'll show you."

"Urgh!" Laurie shifted her weight and attempted to stand up. To her surprise, she was stuck fast, trapped between the armrest and Alice's plump flank.

"I can't get up!" said Laurie in shock.

"Like, what are you talking about?" said Jen, attempting to get up. She grunted as the same realization hit her. Alice was next, straining to raise her bulk off the sofa. 

"I'm stuck, too!" moaned Jen.

"Me too!" said Alice.

The three blimping bunnies had eaten too much and grown too big. Now they were trapped by their own indulgence. The three girls struggled and strained, each attempting to raise herself off the couch, but nothing worked. They were stuck fast!

"This is, like, soooo embarrassing," said Jen. "What are we going to do?"

"Maybe if you two didn't eat so much," said Laurie, huffing. "Now I'll have to call for help!"

She cleared her throat and yelled.

"Mooooom! Help us!" shrieked Laurie.

"What's the matter, honey?" came her mother's voice

"We're..." Laurie scowled, hating that she had to say it. "...we're stuck."

"You're stuck? How's that possible?" Mrs. Belmontes looked over the three girls as she came down the stairs. All three had been growing wider and wider, so it was no surprise. "I guess you girls have been looking a little healthier lately. But it shouldn't be too hard to get you out. Here, grab my hands, sweetie, and I'll give you a tug! Laurie! Put down that candy bar!" 

Laurie sulkily dropped the chocolate bar that was just about to enter her mouth. The problem was that all three girls in this titanic trio had become hopelessly addicted to eating. They were constantly snacking, seemingly oblivious to the extra inches that their incessant nibbling added to their hips and waistlines. It was only on the increasingly frequent occasions that a girl heard a seam rip or felt a button pop that they were forced to confront their insidious swelling.

At least, Alice and Laurie were still in denial. Jen knew what was happening, but the constant gurgling of her hungry belly prompted her to keep indulging. That and the knowledge that Craig appreciated her new monster butt meant that she had no incentive to curb her growing appetite.

Laurie's mother pulled on Laurie's arms, grunting in exertion. At the same time, her buxom daughter attempted to stand, pushing her thick legs against the floor. After a few minutes, she released her grip, gasping.

"Honey, I don't think I'm going to be able to get you out," said Mrs. Belmontes, "Your thigh is too wedged under the arm there. I'm going to have to try and get you out, Alice, since you're the one in the middle."

"Oh, okay," said Alice. She felt vaguely embarrassed, hoping that Mrs. Belmontes wouldn't notice how fat she was. If she strained her back, Alice would feel really bad!

Alice blushed furiously as she noticed that Laurie's mother wasn't wearing a bra. Part of Mrs. Belmontes' hippy philosophy also meant that she frequently walked around their home without a brassiere, despite the strain that put on her D cup breasts. Mrs. Belmontes' hefty hooters shoved right in Alice's face, causing the pudgy blonde to blush as she saw the indents of her nipples through the fabric. Laurie's mom had huge nipples! 

Mrs. Belmontes grunted as she pulled and Alice yelped in pain. It hurt having her arms yanked.

"That's not going to work," said Laurie's mom, letting go. "Let's try something else. Okay, sweetie, I'm going to give you a big bear hug, so when I pull, I want you to push okay?"

"Um..." Alice wasn't sure what to make of that! But she didn't have much time to think before Mrs. Belmontes crouched down in front of her and wrapped her arms around Alice's thick torso. With her face right in Alice's bosom, it was definitely more than a little awkward for the chunky cheerleader! Nevertheless, now that she had a good grip, she still tried to pull Alice forward. 

"You two help, too!" said Laurie's mom from between clenched teeth. Alice felt hands from either side push into her fleshy flanks as both Jen and Laurie tried to push her forward. All three girls were squirming now until Alice suddenly flew forward, popping off the couch like a cork from a bottle -- and landing right on top of Laurie's mom. The two women fell together into a heap.

"Oh no!" cried Alice, "Mrs. Belmontes, I'm so, so sorry!" 

Now Alice was the one to get a faceful of boob -- and there was a lot! It was obvious where Laurie had inherited her endowments from. Even worse, Alice knew that Mrs. Belmontes must now know exactly how much she weighed. Not that Alice's increasing poundage wasn't obvious just from looking at her, but getting crushed beneath her surely must have driven the point home. She rolled off Laurie's mom and struggled to her feet.

Mrs. Belmontes had had the wind knocked out of her, but she could still laugh at the whole situation as she raised herself up. 

"Oh, Alice, it's no big deal. Honestly, you girls are so stressed out about everything! You need to find your base."

Mrs. Belmontes looked Alice up and down, noting that the tubby teen couldn't button most of the buttons on her pajama top. It looked like Alice had A LOT of base. She was so broad, after all, that only a few minutes ago she was trapped on a sofa! 

Now that Alice was up, both Jen and Laurie could also move. Laurie's mom noted her own daughter's mammoth gut and Jen's wide thighs. 

"Well, you three really are a bunch of big girls!" said Mrs. Belmontes cheerfully.

"Mother!" said Laurie sharply.

"Oh, what's the matter, Laurie? I think it's great that you don't feel bound by the arbitrary beauty dictates of society. You should feel beautiful at any size! Right, Alice?" Smiling, she tickled Alice's exposed belly, causing the ballooning blonde to giggle and squirm in embarrassment.

"Mom!" Laurie was struggling to her feet, her entire body quivering as she strained to stand up. "Mom, you're embarrassing me!"

"Laurie, honey, you take everything too seriously! I'm not embarrassing you. I'm not embarrassing her, am I, girls?" Laurie's mom turned to Alice and Jen in turn. Both of the chunky cheerleaders shook their heads to indicate no.

"No, ma'am, not at all," said Jen. Unlike Laurie, the bottom-heavy bimbo had elected to stay seated, possibly because she didn't want to be seen struggling against her new center of gravity in front of Mrs. Belmontes.

"They have to say that!" protested Laurie, "They can't tell you the truth! C'mon, Mom, just leave us alone, okay?"

Mrs. Belmontes looked hurt. "Well, fine, if that's the way you want it. You'll call for mommy's help when your big butt gets stuck, but the second the trouble's over, I'm tossed aside!" 

She put her hand to her forehead in a dramatic "woe is me" gesture. 

"Mom! Don't talk about my butt like that in front of my friends!" hissed Laurie, her hands involuntarily moving behind her to touch her behind. It was bigger, of course; if nothing else, the recent problem with the couch proved that Laurie was spreading wider and wider just like her two fat friends. But Laurie still liked to think that her ass was the most svelte of the three, dwarfed as it was by apple-shaped Alice's wide thighs and pear-shaped Jen's famous bubble butt. 

"Oh, don't act so silly, Laurie; they're your friends, I'm sure they don't think less of you. You big girls stick together, hmm?" She patted Laurie's chubby cheek reassuringly as Laurie fumed. She was 18, but her mother always treated her like a child. She was about to say something nasty, when she caught sight of Alice out of the corner of her eye. 

Alice was looking at Laurie's mother with something that almost approached envy. Laurie remembered hearing Alice tell stories about her own mother, who obsessively monitored Alice's weight and berated her for every new pound. Laurie felt a sudden twinge of guilt for her wicked plan, her plan which had caused Alice to swell ever larger as Laurie and her accomplice stuffed the naïve blonde with fattening treats every week. More so, Laurie thought Alice might indeed wish that she had a mother like Laurie's, one who might be annoying but was at least understanding.

"Mom! I'm...I'm sorry I snapped at you. Thanks for helping us up."

Laurie's mom seemed surprised at her daughter's expression of gratitude.
"It's no problem, honey. Now you girls play nice, okay? And be careful; I don't want to have to come help you all again!"

"Okay, Mom."

"And, girls, don't worry about that couch, okay? And Laurie, don't you worry about your butt..."

"Mom!"

"Alright, alright, I'm going!" With a laugh, Mrs. Belmontes headed up the stairs.


----------



## Observer (Apr 21, 2009)

Laurie shook her head in exasperation. "Ugh, sometimes that woman just drives me crazy!" she said. "Now what was I saying?"

"You were about to tell us what you do with Frank!"

"Oh, that," said Laurie coyly. 

"Does it have something to do with that big butt your mom likes to point out so much?" Jen teased.

"What!? No, shut up!" Laurie shot Jen a warning glare, but found she couldn't get mad at her bubbly friend. She tossed a pillow at her. "You filthy slut, just because you like to have Craig's grubby hands all over your giant ass doesn't mean we're all so skanky!" She laughed. 

"So spill!"

"No, I don't think I will. If I'm coming to say anything, I want to hear some stories from you two first!" 

Jen started to protest, but Laurie cut her off. "Shouldn't have made fun of my butt then! Sorry, that's the way it is. But, here, why don't you go first Alice? What do you do with that dork of a boyfriend?"

"Haha," giggled Jen, "He's such a little shrimp! He's, like, half your size!" She hadn't meant the comment to be cruel; she'd just said it because the disparity in size between the tubby Alice and scrawny Tyler struck her as funny and Jen had no internal censor. Alice, however, was rather sensitive about her size, especially considering the confrontation with her mother earlier that evening.

"Tyler and I haven't...you know," mumbled Alice, going red, "I mean, he says he likes the way I look but... that was a couple pounds ago."

Alice looked down at her flabby body, her swollen gut spilling out of her top, her hefty thighs and thick legs.

"Oh, I'm just soooo fat!" wailed Alice, burying her face in her pudgy hands. "Eeverything's just gone to pieces! My mom is being a total bitch and I just had the biggest blow-up at her! She's always on my back about my weight and I can't take it anymore! And that's not all! At cheerleading today, I split my undies!"

"It's not fair! Why do I have to be such a blob? I mean, you guys are big, but you both wear it so well. I don't have nice big boobs like you, Laurie, or a sexy booty like you, Jen. I just have a big fat gut that keeps getting bigger!"

"Now, now, Alice, that's not true!" cried Laurie, suddenly touched. She felt a twinge of guilt, just a twinge, below her usual veneer of haughty self-satisfaction. Sure, she was happy that Alice was fat. She liked that Alice was still blimping bigger and bigger, porking out like a prize hog, because it made even someone as out-of-shape as Laurie look slim. Maybe. Of course, the truth was that both Alice and Laurie weighed almost the same now, both having just surpassed 200 pounds, but Laurie continued to tell herself that she would look good as long as Alice continued gaining.

But, at the same time, she felt really bad for this poor blonde chubette. She didn't want Alice to be miserable.

"Girl, I don't know what you're talking about," said Laurie, "'No sexy booty?' Please! You've got yourself a nice, round butt that any girl would love to have. I bet plenty of guys at school would give anything to give that plump rump of yours a squeeze. You've got yourself some killer curves." 

Laurie glanced across the couch to where Jen sat, the auburn-haired bimbo's own massive backside pressing firmly against the couch's armrest.

"Oh, yeah!" piped in Jen, suddenly realizing she was expected to say something as well. "And it's crazy to think that you don't have anything up top to get attention. You totally have a beautiful chest!" 

Jen coughed slightly, catching sight of the tip of Laurie's pendulous boobs on the other side of Alice. It was difficult to say anything about anyone else's bust when Laurie was in the room; her own marvelous melons tended to put all other girls' bosoms to shame.

Alice sobbed, her globular gut wobbling. "Thanks," she said in a wavery voice, "I know what you guys are trying to do and I really appreciate it. But it’s no use, I know that I'm just fat. A fat, ugly tub!"

"No, sweetie, don't say that!" Laurie put a comforting arm around Alice -- she could barely reach now that Alice had become so wide but she managed. She pulled Alice's head down to rest on her shoulder and hushed her sobs.

"Shhhhh, baby, it's all good. Don't you cry. You know Laurie wouldn't lie to you, sweetie, and I'll say it now: You are not a fat, ugly tub. I'll bet there's some other reason that you and Tyler haven't done anything yet." Probably cuz he's afraid of being crushed, thought Laurie inwardly but she bit her lip. "Like, let's think. How long were you with Chris before you started doing stuff?"

"Umm.. I..." Alice stuttered.

"Whoa, wait a sec, sweetie, you're telling me you never did anything with Chris?"

"Well, we weren't really going out that long" said Alice, "Just a month or so. And we hardly ever saw each other. I think he just asked me out because he wanted to date a cheerleader. And then he dumped me when I started to get fat...fatter..."

Alice looked like she was ready to cry again, so Laurie took over the conversation. "Shhhh, that Chris is an ass. I've seen him hanging out with Josh, my ex. Those two can go to hell for all I care. They didn't know how good they had it. We're a couple of fine hotties, Alice, and don't you forget it."

Jen cleared her throat.

Laurie rolled her eyes. "Yes, yes, you're a hottie too, Jen."

"Good!"

Alice wiped her eyes and sat up.

"Thanks, you guys," she said, "I'm really glad that I have friends like you."

"Listen, Alice," said Laurie, "I'll bet I know what the problem is. You're a virgin, right?"

Alice started to blush so Laurie plowed ahead. "Yeah, and I'll bet that Tyler is too. So I bet you too are so nervous and shy that neither one of you wants to make the first move. I'll bet that boy is dying to get a piece of you but he's too dorky to know how!" Laurie leaned in conspiratorially, her mammoth mammaries dangling inside her top. "Lucky for you, I know every trick there is to seduce a boy. You stay with me, Alice, and you'll have that Tyler begging for it."

"Really?" Alice looked slightly happier, but not much. She was still thinking about other problems as well, namely her mother. Although she was happy for Laurie's help, she still felt stressed out. She sniffed again as she picked up a tub of chocolate ice cream and popped a spoonful into her mouth.

"Thanks," she said as she swallowed, "I really appreciate that! And it really means a lot that you guys are trying to cheer me up...but...well, I just need some comfort food now," said Alice, sobbing.

The taste of ice cream was enough to set her off. Her big round gut immediately started grumbling, demanding more. And Alice was ready to fill that demand. 
She plunged her spoon into a tub of chocolate ice cream and began to shovel it into her greedy mouth with abandon. Both Jen and Laurie stepped back as their chubby friend began to eat. And eat. And eat. Alice was stuffing herself stupid, binging like she'd never binged before.

Her belly puffed out as she ate, rounding out into a perfect sphere.

"Sweetie, don't you think you've had enough?" said Laurie tenderly. As much as she loved to see Alice glut herself, she was beginning to get worried. It was kind of scary how much Alice was eating!

"No," sniffed Alice sullenly, "Still hungry." She belched loudly, then covered her mouth in embarrassment before breaking out in fresh sobs.

"Now you know that's not true, sweetie," said Laurie, poking Alice in her soft, doughy stomach. "You're all full up."

"No, wanna eat," muttered Alice, reaching for the next ice cream tub. "More."
Alice's belly trembled as she sobbed, the quivering motion eventually causing her lowest fastened snap to blast open. She grabbed another slice of pizza and crammed it into her mouth. Alice didn't even taste it, all she wanted to do was eat, eat, eat. She didn't care if she got fatter. She didn't care if she looked like a slob. She wanted to eat and never stop, filling her maw with treats, anything to fill her up and make her feel better. As she demolished the pizza, she pushed a cookie into her mouth. 

Laurie was right. She was full. But she was so upset, so angry, that she wasn't ready to stop. She'd eat until she felt better even if it meant that she had to eat until she burst.

She imagined her mother standing over her, shaking her head in disapproval. But the image only made her want to eat more, to show her mother once and for all that she was in control of her own body and if she wanted to eat then she would eat. And she would eat as much as she wanted...

Alice's internal censor clicked off; there was nothing now to warn her to slow down or stop when her belly reached capacity and she was ready to eat until she was literally sick. She grabbed a liter of cola and tilted it back, glugging the fizzy contents quickly. Jen and Laurie watched as their friend's gut literally swelled outward with the carbonated load, pushing her straining buttons farther apart.
After a half hour of gorging, her friends couldn't watch it anymore.

"That's enough, girl," said Jen, finally breaking in. She grabbed hold of the bottle and pulled it away from Alice's lips. Alice looks disappointed.

"M'not done!" she complained. Her breathing was shallow she was so full, but the pain of her full belly was subdued by her emotional binge.

"Yes, you are," said Laurie, stepping up behind Alice, "I think you need to lie down." She grabbed Alice by her shoulders and lowered her to the floor. As Laurie placed a pillow beneath her head, a loud belch erupted from Alice's mouth, sending shock waves rippling through her corpulent abdomen and causing her lowest fastened button to spring free. Alice didn't notice it, but the sudden feeling of fullness hit her like a brick wall.

"Ohhhhhhhhhh," she moaned, "Oh I ate too much. Too much! Ow, ow, ow, why did I do that?"

"Hmmm, you sure packed it away, all right," said Laurie, "Maybe if you'd listened to me instead of going on a binge, you wouldn't feel this way now." Laurie tried hard not to admonish Alice for her appetite these days, since her plan relied on Alice continuously obliviously gorging herself. But she was annoyed that Alice would rather be eating than listen to her good sex advice. "Now look what you've done!"

She lay sprawled on the floor, so stuffed that she had to wheeze for breath. "Ohhhh, I...feel sick," she mumbled, still struggling to breathe. The vast pale dome of her stomach rose before her like a mountain, quivering slightly with each labored breath. 

"Shhh," said Laurie, "Just relax. Lay back and rest." She didn't have to tell Alice twice; within moments, the growing girl was snoring like a contented cow.
"She always eats till she passes out!" said Jen.

Laurie snorted. Though she didn't have much room to talk since her own eating habits were equally out of control, she did think that Alice had overdone it.

"I've never seen anyone stuff themselves like that!" said Laurie, "Lucky for her, the only thing she popped were a couple buttons."

"Yeah," said Jen, "Good thing she's still in one piece."

(For next chapter in this series please click here)


----------



## Lardibutts (Apr 21, 2009)

Now and again little typos can really delight:


> new sStuckageool year


Thats a year I would really like.


----------



## Observer (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree its a cute typo - but where is it from? 

I used the "search thread" feature for both year and stuckage and, although I got hits both times, none of them matched our quote.

Could this be unique to your computer?


----------



## BTB (Apr 21, 2009)

Observer said:


> During the summer both Laurie and Jen had developed the habit of eating like horses, and it had continued into the new sStuckageool year, "



The Author probably tries to invent a new language like Joyce did in Finnegans Wake. After all this story is becoming an epic.I' ll keep along reading and at the rate she is gaining she will be immobile in Chapter 327. 
Just Kidding, I do love what Mollycoddles does here and wish I was as determined. It's a beautiful fiction.


----------



## Observer (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks BTB - I found and corrected it. I pasted the new "stuckage" keyword at the top of the page and into the marquee heading. How it wound up in the text body as well I've no idea.

327 chapters? Not likely, but this epic over the years has had multiple collaborators and at least two crossover tales, so there will no doubt periodically be more.


----------



## Lardibutts (Apr 21, 2009)

What a pity - I was hoping it really was unique to my computer like Observer suggests. 
Lardi and his magic computer screen is such a great idea for a story.




BTB said:


> I do love what Mollycoddles does here and wish I was as determined. It's a beautiful fiction.



I do so agree


----------



## Vader7476 (Apr 21, 2009)

Hehe, I couldn't agree more! I love each chapter better than the last. :smitten:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 21, 2009)

It's always nice to read a new ALICE chapter, though I hope there's a little peace sometime between Alice and that miserable mother of hers.

The mass-stuckage scene on the couch was fun and thanks for another great part of the saga.


Dennis


----------



## spartan1 (Apr 21, 2009)

I agree with vader each chapter is always an improvement over the previous one.


----------

